# Iowa Devon Rex Needs Loving, Single Pet Home!!!



## invisiblewindow (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello all.

My wife and I have arrived at the heartbreaking point of having to give up one of our Devon Rex cats. The reason being our 3.5 year old male has attacked his littermate sister on two separate occasions now.

Six months ago, a free roaming neighborhood cat got onto our porch and tried to fight Nigel through the screen door. Nigel got very upset and wanted to fight this intruding male cat, but since he could not get to him through the screen, he turned his aggressions to his sister. The attack was just as if he thought his own sister was the enemy cat. Just like a switch flipped in his head. He cut her up with his claws and bit her tail. It was very upsetting to both animals. This is called 'redirected aggression' and is a fairly common cat problem, I am sure many here know about this.

After working to reintroduce them for four weeks, we were able to get them back to the super loving sibling cat couple that they had been.
Unfortunately, two weeks ago it happened again (six months from the first episode). We thought that if we could keep the 'enemy cats' away from our porch, that we would have no more problems. This attack was set off by me stumbling on something in the living room and sliding my foot across the carpet, which I guess must have made a 'hiss-like' sound which set the cat off again. This attack also left the little girl cut up and bitten.

Nigel is nearly two times the size/weight of the little girl, so she is really defenseless when this happens. We are now certain that this behaviour will continue to happen as he is set off and we don't see anyway to keep the little girl safe, other than to let Nigel go.

This is a VERY hard thing for us to do and we are seeking a wonderful and protective home for Nigel. He has been spoiled and is really a great Devon. He just needs to be an only pet, so that this type of thing will not occur. He MIGHT be ok with a dog that is 100% cat friendly, but I am hesitant to send Nigel to any home that will have other pets.

I want to stress that Nigel is a really wonderful, loving and fun cat. He is well behaved and 100% litterbox trained. We have never had a single accident with him. 

He has all the normal quirks and activities of a normal, happy Devon, so we would prefer a owner with that understanding. He has his claws and we absolutely do not want him to be declawed. Making that alteration could very well totally change his demeanor and that would be unfortunate, as he is a nice, happy animal that should adjust well to any loving household.

Below is a picture. I can provide more pics to anyone with an interest.
Please contact me with an email to [email protected]
OR post here to get more info from me.

Someone out there would just love this guy.....he is awesome.
Exactly why this is one of the hardest things I have had to do!!!!


----------

